# Help ID fish



## Jtabor (Jan 27, 2013)

My son was at 3MB today and caught this fish can someone ID it?


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

whiting


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Whiting in the surf,Ground mullet at the 3mb.Also known as southern kingfish,really.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Southern kingfish aka ground mullet


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

aka Southern Kingfish (not to be confused with the King Mackerel), aka Ground Mullet (not to be confused with a mullet)

Jim


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's funny because on the east coast they always call them mullet or king fish. Here in the gulf they are called whiting.


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

Southern or gulf kingfish AKA ground mullet along our coast. Whiting typically refers to the Northern kingfish which aslo occurs in the GOM but prefers cooler water temps hence whiting are prevalent October through April along the beaches.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Eats, but don't freeze especially well by the way. Like a trout or redfish.

Jim


----------



## mrwhatts (Jun 15, 2013)

We catch them off the beach when we fish for pompano, but they are usually lighter in color. I notice the redfish in the gulf are lighter than the ones up in the bay.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

There are actually three similar looking species.
This should help ID each...


----------

